
Show HN: API REST skeleton JavaScript async/await. MVP for your front-end app - davellanedam
https://github.com/davellanedam/node-express-mongodb-jwt-rest-api-skeleton/blob/master/README.md/#
======
davellanedam
API REST skeleton using JavaScript async/await, Node.js, express.js, MongoDB,
JWT and more. Great for building an MVP for your front-end app (Vue, react,
angular, or anything that can consume an API)

